# car Tire Inflator



## shanyaoguipi (Mar 9, 2018)

I want to buy a portable car Tire Inflator
I don't know which is good
Please recommend it
THANKS。。。。


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Why buy one? There are a lot of tire stores that will patch problems for free.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

shanyaoguipi said:


> I want to buy a portable car Tire Inflator
> I don't know which is good
> Please recommend it
> THANKS。。。。


No issues going on 3 years.
I keep it onboard. Gives u independence 24/7 from Pay-for-air and Closed tire repair centers when u need 'em.

⚠If u drive for a living it's a must have.
Read the over 5000 owner reviews

*EPAuto 12V DC Portable Air Compressor **Pump, Digital Tire Inflator*


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Any compressor that's rated at around 300psi should work.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

I've got this one: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HRYR7MF/?tag=ubne0c-20

Doubles as an emergency jump starter, phone/tablet/laptop charger, and has a really bright flashlight. Unfortunately the compressor won't go up to 35psi, so its good for emergency inflates but not to get your tires up to spec, since they all lose air very slowly.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I have this one been using over 3 years

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Bonaire-...MI983wjZHk4gIVi_5kCh0V0gcBEAQYASABEgIWMPD_BwE


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The small probable air compress takes forever to pump up a tire. 
I suggesting buying a full size spare instead.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

amazinghl said:


> The small probable air compress takes forever to pump up a tire.
> I suggesting buying a full size spare instead.





amazinghl said:


> The small probable air compress takes forever to pump up a tire.
> I suggesting buying a full size spare instead.





amazinghl said:


> The small probable air compress takes forever to pump up a tire.
> I suggesting buying a full size spare instead.


This one will blow it up before you can change a tire.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> The small probable air compress takes forever to pump up a tire.
> I suggesting buying a full size spare instead.


Full size spare weight will effect vehicle ? MPG efficiency while decreasing luggage space. With ride share u need to squeeze every mile out of a gallon of fuel ⛽ for profit.

In my former Prius ride I removed the rear rubber backed cargo mat because of its unnecessary weight.
Then tossed out, cups, plates, knives, passengers.
Now I feel I'm at maximum MPG
Mainly because I sold the Prius last year after securing gainful employment


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Unless you have an special need, I would just get a cheap $20 portable compressor. 

Mine cost $25 from autozone. Takes less than 30 secs per tire max, then I’m on the road again.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> In my former Prius ride I removed the rear rubber backed cargo mat because of its unnecessary weight.
> Then tossed out, cups, plates, knives, passengers.
> Now I feel I'm at maximum MPG
> Mainly because I sold the Prius last year after securing gainful employment


You bought the wrong car.

This is with my 16lbs spare wheel/tire.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

RabbleRouser said:


> Full size spare weight will effect vehicle ? MPG efficiency while decreasing luggage space. With ride share u need to squeeze every mile out of a gallon of fuel ⛽ for profit.
> 
> In my former Prius ride I removed the rear rubber backed cargo mat because of its unnecessary weight.
> Then tossed out, cups, plates, knives, passengers.
> ...


1 to 2% increase in MPG per hundred pounds lost.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

shanyaoguipi said:


> I want to buy a portable car Tire Inflator
> I don't know which is good
> Please recommend it
> THANKS。。。。


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

That will blow your tire once you put air in it again. That stuff is only good if your stranded on the side of the road and don't care if you keep the tire.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

shanyaoguipi said:


> I want to buy a portable car Tire Inflator
> I don't know which is good
> Please recommend it
> THANKS。。。。


I got one from Walmart, it was less than 20$... My pickup tire went flat, so used it... and it worked fine ( took about 5 minutes to inflate it, 265/)


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Schumac...00-Amp-Battery-Jump-Starter-BE01255/207126115
$99 at Home Depot is a great deal. The jump starter and compressor work great. USB works great. I never used the outlet.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

When I got a flat tire, you said....


Fozzie said:


> I prefer a portable air compressor that plugs into the aux port that pumps up the flat instead.


...but when the OP says...


shanyaoguipi said:


> I want to buy a portable car Tire Inflator


...you say...


Fozzie said:


> Why buy one? There are a lot of tire stores that will patch problems for free.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> When I got a flat tire, you said....
> 
> ...but when the OP says...
> 
> ...you say...


Perspectives changed in the four months between those two posts...

Patch > portable compressor > fix a flat


----------

